# Παρουσίαση ποιητικής συλλογής



## bernardina (Mar 11, 2013)

Οι ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΓΑΒΡΙΗΛΙΔΗΣ σας προσκαλούν
στο_ art bar ποιήματα και εγκλήματα_,
Αγίας Ειρήνης 17 (μεταξύ Αθηνάς και Αιόλου), Μοναστηράκι
την Τετάρτη 20 Μαρτίου στις 8:30 μ.μ.
στην παρουσίαση της ποιητικής συλλογής

του* ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΥ ΡΟΜΠΟΤΗ*

*Άδεια όστρακα*

από τη συγγραφέα Χρύσα Σπυροπούλου
και την εκδότρια Γιώτα Κριτσέλη.

Ποιήματα θα απαγγείλει ο ποιητής
με τη συνοδεία της _*Ειρήνης Μπόνη *_(κιθάρα)
και του _*Παναγιώτη Κανελλόπουλου*_ (μαντολίνο)


art bar ποιήματα και εγκλήματα
Αγίας Ειρήνης 17, Μοναστηράκι (60 μέτρα από το μετρό), τηλ. 210 3228 839


----------

